# Here's another garage workout.



## skyeisonfire (May 27, 2019)

I have a few things I particularly like to train with.  The pulley system is one I learned a long time ago.  Over the years I lost my flexibility because I left MA.  Nowadays, one of my focus is regaining flexibility.  This tool though more focuses on building mind body connection and assists in building strength and coordination in the legs and glutes.

I HATED the last video bag training so I recovered and did another one.  It was a while since I had an opportunity because of the move across country.  Took a lot of my focus away.  I also got out of shape and gained some muffin top omg!   Now I'm getting back into routine.

P.s.  my next video I'll do a one on a balance stool.  I'm working on doing longer sessions while listening to my tune.  Gotta find one at least 15 minutes long lol.


----------



## jobo (May 27, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I have a few things I particularly like to train with.  The pulley system is one I learned a long time ago.  Over the years I lost my flexibility because I left MA.  Nowadays, one of my focus is regaining flexibility.  This tool though more focuses on building mind body connection and assists in building strength and coordination in the legs and glutes.
> 
> I HATED the last video bag training so I recovered and did another one.  It was a while since I had an opportunity because of the move across country.  Took a lot of my focus away.  I also got out of shape and gained some muffin top omg!   Now I'm getting back into routine.
> 
> P.s.  my next video I'll do a one on a balance stool.  I'm working on doing longer sessions while listening to my tune.  Gotta find one at least 15 minutes long lol.


pink floyd  is the way to go


----------



## jobo (May 27, 2019)

I think someone mentioned it on the other thread,  but that bags to high for your kicking ability,  all your doing is over reaching and practising kicks with really bad form. just lowering it 6 or 8 inches would allow you to execute  much better technique and work your way up slowly after that. half an inch per week may be, mark the height your getting with tape to measure progress


----------



## skyeisonfire (May 27, 2019)

jobo said:


> I think someone mentioned it on the other thread,  but that bags to high for your kicking ability,  all your doing is over reaching and practising kicks with really bad form. just lowering it 6 or 8 inches would allow you to execute  much better technique and work your way up slowly after that. half an inch per week may be, mark the height your getting with tape to measure progress



Yeah, it probably does need some adjustment.  I need at least a 70 lb bag minimal because it's a longer bag and heavier..  Just gotta build a suitable frame to hang it on.  I can't put a lot of effort into putting any kind of force because it shakes and makes a lot of noise.  I don't want to have the upstairs neighbor complaining.  We are going to build a supporting beam on an a-frame that will stretch across the width of the garage to fix that.


----------



## jobo (May 27, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Yeah, it probably does need some adjustment.  I need at least a 70 lb bag minimal because it's a longer bag and heavier..  Just gotta build a suitable frame to hang it on.  I can't put a lot of effort into putting any kind of force because it shakes and makes a lot of noise.  I don't want to have the upstairs neighbor complaining.  We are going to build a supporting beam on an a-frame that will stretch across the width of the garage to fix that.


that a good idea, in the mean time just lowering it and tieing something heavy to the bottom will improve matters greatly.

another thing,  I'm impressed with you stretching pully, but a lot of the issue with higher kicks is strengh rather than flexibility. there a good deal of differance between how high your leg is using the pulley and how high you kicks are. that is probably down to strengh.  when you've got up to full extention rrelease  the pully rope and try holding the leg high, resisting descent to build up your strengh


----------



## skyeisonfire (May 27, 2019)

Yeah, I don't use it for stretching per se, it's to do just that, building the right supporting muscles and memory which has been a pain in my a@#

Good suggestion though.  Just have to find some appropriate anchor.  I have to start working again before I can think of buying something.


----------



## jobo (May 27, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Yeah, I don't use it for stretching per se, it's to do just that, building the right supporting muscles and memory which has been a pain in my a@#
> 
> Good suggestion though.  Just have to find some appropriate anchor.  I have to start working again before I can think of buying something.


20lb  dumbell/ kettle bell work quite well.

yes I struggle with high kicks as well, iv3 got the same annoying problem as you,  that is my weaker less co ordinated side kicks higher than my stronger more co ordinated leg


----------



## JR 137 (May 27, 2019)

As Jobo mentioned, lower the bag a bit, and attach some weight to the bottom of it to keep it from swinging so much.

There appears to be a loop on the bottom of the bag. There are products out there you can buy to anchor the bag down to keep in from swinging.  Here’s one from Outslayer. More expensive than the norm, but you can fill it with more than the norm and judging by Outslayer’s typically quality, it’s most likely better made than the norm. I’ve seen others for as cheap as $15 or so. 

Outslayer Double End Heavy Bag Anchor - $39.95 : Outslayer, Professional Fight Gear

Alternatively you could tie a rope or bungee cord to the bottom loop and attach anything of decent weight. A purpose made one is probably less of a hassle though.


----------



## Martial D (May 27, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I have a few things I particularly like to train with.  The pulley system is one I learned a long time ago.  Over the years I lost my flexibility because I left MA.  Nowadays, one of my focus is regaining flexibility.  This tool though more focuses on building mind body connection and assists in building strength and coordination in the legs and glutes.
> 
> I HATED the last video bag training so I recovered and did another one.  It was a while since I had an opportunity because of the move across country.  Took a lot of my focus away.  I also got out of shape and gained some muffin top omg!   Now I'm getting back into routine.
> 
> P.s.  my next video I'll do a one on a balance stool.  I'm working on doing longer sessions while listening to my tune.  Gotta find one at least 15 minutes long lol.



Few things.

Train yourself to stay in your fighting stance at all times while you train. Practicing with your arms at your sides is a bad (and potentially dangerous) thing to do.

You will find your kicking improve if you add a chamber.  This was a hard thing for me. The way I finally got it was the coach telling me to 'imagine mounting a bicycle.'

Always move feet when hands move. Always have toes on matching foot pointed towards knuckle alignment on hand strikes.

Add more hips. To everything.

Step off line before kicking. This makes little difference for bag work, but all the difference live.

Mix defense with offense. Keep your head position in flux, practice throwing off ducks bob's,weaves, backsteps and side steps.

Don't cross your feet. Just don't.

Ultimately though, keep at it.  I would recommend getting yourself a coach asap. It will dramatically speed up your progress.

Best of luck, you'll be a badass in no time.


----------



## skyeisonfire (May 27, 2019)

I need more weight lol.  It's ok for punching lightly and practice speed but nothing hard.  The ceiling vibrates but not as bad.  The weights shift around a bit but it's still more stable but it'll have to do for now.  The kick height is perfect though.  Now I just need to let my legs recover for a day.  Been doing too much with them the last two days.


----------



## JR 137 (May 27, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I need more weight lol.  It's ok for punching lightly and practice speed but nothing hard.  The ceiling vibrates but not as bad.  The weights shift around a bit but it's still more stable but it'll have to do for now.  The kick height is perfect though.  Now I just need to let my legs recover for a day.  Been doing too much with them the last two days.


The one I linked to above can be filled up 70 lbs with sand.


----------



## skyeisonfire (May 27, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> The one I linked to above can be filled up 70 lbs with sand.



Yeah, just gotta start my new job before I buy stuff.  Im going to invest in a heavier bag and build the A frame to supporting it.


----------



## JR 137 (May 27, 2019)

jobo said:


> pink floyd  is the way to go


Too mellow. Intros and outros are too long. Slayer’s Reign In Blood clocks in at just under 29 minutes for the entire album, and hardly slows down at all. Pretty frantic pace and full of aggression. Greatest and best thrash metal album of all time. So long as one doesn’t get offended by most of the lyrics, of course.


----------



## JR 137 (May 27, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Yeah, just gotta start my new job before I buy stuff.  Im going to invest in a heavier bag and build the A frame to supporting it.


I definitely know that feeling. I was just throwing it out there for future reference.


----------



## Buka (May 27, 2019)

I'm liking it Skye. A couple of quick notes - at the beginning with the pulley - on the side stretch with the pulley, move the strap around your leg to just above your knee, it will reduce pressure on the knee. And it might be easier if you can add another foot between the pulley ropes.


----------



## skyeisonfire (May 27, 2019)

Buka said:


> I'm liking it Skye. A couple of quick notes - at the beginning with the pulley - on the side stretch with the pulley, move the strap around your leg to just above your knee, it will reduce pressure on the knee. And it might be easier if you can add another foot between the pulley ropes.



Hmm....something to think about


----------

